# Two_Rivers 2020 Journal



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Last month I found a Mclane, the reel and bed knife are in pretty bad shape but the engine works (barely). I backlapped following the ducktape method and while it doesn't quite cut paper it seems to be cutting ok. May give it another go on the backlapping soon.
Looking forward to a good year!


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Scalped yesterday and Monday down to 7/16 and plan to maintain at .75 until I get my lawn leveled sometime this year. Definitely hit dirt in a few places and really highlighted where I'll need to fix the low areas.


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Finished the scalp finally, I plan to order a roller for the Mclane so hopefully shipping time isn't too bad. Is the difference between the grooves and smooth rollers as big as I think it is?


----------



## Daddylonglegs (May 15, 2019)

I recently went from the smooth roller to the grooved one on my 20" Mclane and I could really tell a difference when i scalped my yard. Time will tell over the season once it gets more dense, but I found last year my Mclane was floating quite a bit once the turf thickened up. I recommend it!


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback. "Floating" is a concern on my lawn during the later part of the season for sure.


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Had a washout here in Houston and left me with these...



Cleaned it all up and back to waiting for new growth. This is the lowest my lawn has ever been so I am hoping the new growth comes in ok.


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Look what arrived from @Reelrollers today, thanks! Couldn't wait so I installed it and went for a charity mow test drive.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Front rollers on any reel mower, Game changer!


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Applied my insect 6-month treatment. I have had ant and bug problems in the past so I am just trying to stay ahead of the game for once.

About to hit a long rain span here in Houston so i'll be watching my lawn from the window for a while. Its coming in pretty well after the scalp.


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Backyard update- looked like a mini mountain range last year. From what I can tell the builder graded the backyard and had a washout the day after. Day after that they laid my sod without fixing it. I did a small level last year.

August 2019



Another round is needed for sure. Here is he current state after yesterday's mow. Still super bumpy but able to cut at 5/8 with minimal scalping. Couple more weeks and it'll be fully filled in I think.



And a morning shot of the front yard, I like the look of the morning dew.


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Finally seeing some consistent 80's here. Gave it a cut yesterday at 7/16. Got a landscape project planned this weekend to remove the old bushes and plant something new and also to get some color in there with annuals. Not sure what bushes yet so if you have suggestions let me know.


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Been battling some sporadic weeds here, I was a little late with my pre em this year. Sprayed a 2 4/D mixture to see if I can make some headway. Haven't mown in a few days as I am taking it up from 7/15 to 5/8, at least until I level. Hoping the color will be a little deeper.


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Tried shampooing the yard today, just a few trouble spots that I want to experiment with to see how it works. Used 3 oz of baby shampoo for about 1000 sqft. Trying to avoid renting an aerator so I will monitor the area applied and report what happens.


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Weeds are starting to wither from the 2-4D application so gonna put a mark in the win column on that front for once.


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Quick cut today, trying to get my Mclane cutting even is proving to be quite the on-going task.


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Leveled the yard yesterday. On Friday and Saturday I dethatched with the greenworks and then scalped in preparation. I fertilized the backyard Friday (pre sand) and fertilized the front post sand. I can't decide which I prefer but maybe results will show differences.

The far side of my yard took the most sand by far, hoping it won't take too long to fill in. Gorilla cart and drag mat were absolutely essential. Used a landscape rake to knock down the piles. Somehow didn't get any pictures of the back but I'll put up a video of the process this week.


----------



## Meximusprime (Jun 21, 2019)

Great job! Should recover pretty quickly with our Houston temps.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Looking great.


----------



## LukenoAg (Jun 10, 2020)

Coming along! I'm interested to see how quickly it takes.


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks mates, amazing how big a difference there is once we hit mid 90's.

Update on the fertilizer experiment. The backyard is having a much faster recovery (it was fertilized pre sand). Front is doing well too just a couple days behind the back.

3 Days Post Sand


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

On your way to an awesome looking yard.


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Recovering nicely so far, first mow since the level at 13 days.


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Rain in the forecast for the foreseeable future, was able to mow yesterday during lunch.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Two_Rivers said:


>


@Two_Rivers - heck of a domination line... keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks @raymond!


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Definitely in the heat of the summer now, had to step up watering a bit with the high temps.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Looking tight! Very nice!


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Here in the Texas my yard sits 20 feet from the sun by my best estimates. Watering between 1.25 and 1.50 per week just to fend off heat stress.


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

I made a quick video of the progress on my lawn to make up for not updating this journal as much as I wanted. Please excuse the poor video quality.


----------



## LukenoAg (Jun 10, 2020)

Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Nice video!


----------

